# My Frog is Sick, cloudy eyes.. i need advice



## Fayzer (Sep 20, 2010)

I just got a chubby frog from a reptile expo, a week ago. I am new to owning frogs so i wasnt sure which one to pick. the frog is always bloated up, after one day of having this frog its eyes turned a grey color, cloudy, and now there is so much pressure there is huge bumps on top of its eye. and the last couple of days it is not burrowing in the soil it is just staying out in the open. i think it is going to die. does anyone know what disease this from might have??? i will attach a picture. 
Any advice, besides "taking it to the vet". i do have bacterial onitment to put in its eye, it has not helped yet. all the other frogs we got are healthy and happy, environment is moist cocconut soil, with moss and a water bowel, we have one other chubby frog in the same tank, 10 gal. Thank you

i dont know how to attach a pic on here?? url??


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Try to consult a local vet...

This forum is primarily a dart frog forum.

Here are a few frog forums better suited to your species.

The frog

Frogfreaks

Frog Forum


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I would isolate the sick one ASAP! It sounds in my opinion to be almost beyond help. I would contact an online vet like Dr. Frye, I do not have his contact info, he may be able to help him or the others if they get sick as well.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Here's Dr Frye's website with his contact info:
Frye Brothers' Frogs

Do you have pics uploaded somewhere like photobucket or on your computer?

If on your computer, just click the paperclip icon and upload from there. If uploaded somewhere like photobucket, copy the image code and put







on either end, like this (without the spaces):


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

If the frog is overweight, or has been continuously overfed, it could be corneal lipidosis.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Dane said:


> If the frog is overweight, or has been continuously overfed, it could be corneal lipidosis.


If this is the case, is it reversible by reducing food intake?


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

If you read the post it says he just got a chubby frog from an expo, which translated by people that know means a fresh import likely underfed and possibly ill, definately stressed.


----------

